# Looking to buy any mostly complete vintage tricycles



## dungo (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking to buy any pre 1960 children/adult tricycles that have all the main components.
PM if you have any for sale or comment on here
Thanks


----------



## Antney (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a couple I'm working on, not sure when they will be done??? The rusty one has some rust issues, nothing that can't be repaired but pretty darn rare!


----------



## dungo (Mar 15, 2012)

Antney said:


> I have a couple I'm working on, not sure when they will be done??? The rusty one has some rust issues, nothing that can't be repaired but pretty darn rare!




Those are very nice !  How much do you think the white on will be when your done?


----------



## bobsbikes (Mar 16, 2012)

*tricycles*











i have 3 tricycles for sale 2 60 midwest and 1 60 murray rocket with all the reflectors
sill there i though i had some pic in photo bucket but guess not if interested i will get
some and post them up for you need to sale some stuff to add some more.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 16, 2012)

I have one Midwest model from the '50s I'm thinking of selling. It's complete with a springer seat, original tires still have tread, and even has a metal basket on front. I'll post a photo link either tonight or tomorrow, when I'm off work. I wouldn't have time to pack and ship until mid-April when I'm finally off the 72-hour work weeks I'm working now.

Dave


----------



## dungo (Mar 16, 2012)

Yupp sounds good, just get those pics up as soon as you can.
Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's the Midwest photo links. Send me a PM to discuss details if you decide on this one. Thanks! -Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Mar 22, 2012)

*tricycles*

















heres the pic of the two green tricycles


----------



## spook1s (Mar 23, 2012)

Dungo,  You should probably let everybody know you are in Saskatchewan...  Shipping is going to be expensive!

If anybody knows a cheap way to ship from the U.S. up to Canada..., fill us in!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 23, 2012)

There is no cheap way to ship to Canada from the US but I have found the absolute best way to ship is via the USPS. I made the mistake of thinking I was going to save money by shipping through UPS the first time and I did...until the recipient was billed an additional $60 in "brokerage fees".
Lesson learned and now I only ship USPS. There are no hidden fees. The other issue are the high taxes imposed by the Canadian government..even if you ship as a gift, your item cannot have a value over $60 or it will be taxed. 
All of this is not  problem if the buyer is willing to pay the shipping and other fees, however the ultimate way to buy anything is to cross the border with a van and load it up.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like NAFTA  applies only to corporations


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 23, 2012)

.....PM sent..


----------



## modelb (Apr 2, 2012)

*rusty tricycle*

Antney I love to save old rusty tricycles, how much do you want for her.


----------

